
Why don’t software development methodologies work? (2014) - crehn
http://typicalprogrammer.com/why-dont-software-development-methodologies-work
======
rhapsodic
Here's the deal:

Skilled, knowledgeable programmers with strong work ethics will produce well-
crafted software in a reasonable amount of time.

Unskilled, unfocused developers will take an excessively long time to produce
crappy, buggy, unmaintainable software.

That's the starting point. Methodologies will not magically produce above-
average results from below-average programmers. But the evangelists of various
methodologies never seem to acknowledge that. They claim that if you follow
their recipe, you'll get stellar results, and if you didn't, well, then, you
didn't follow the recipe correctly.

